
Delta and American Airlines say they won’t make their coach seats tighter - 0xbxd
https://www.theverge.com/2018/7/24/17608948/delta-american-airlines-coach-seats-tighter-legroom
======
clay_the_ripper
This is something people like to complain about, but are unwilling to pay more
for. It’s very easy to not sit in a cramped economy seat, you can pay for a
roomy first class seat. If it’s too expensive, then you don’t really value the
extra space after all.

You can also switch airlines to a carrier that has a roomier seat.

~~~
bobwaycott
> _If it’s too expensive, then you don’t really value the extra space after
> all._

This does not follow at all. You can value the extra space to a high degree,
yet still be unable to afford or unwilling to pay the premium for first class.
It doesn’t mean you do not value it—especially in the case that you cannot
afford a very expensive first-class ticket. Now, I’m somewhat with you where
paying an extra two-digit charge for an economy+ seat is concerned, but first
class is often several multiples of an economy ticket.

